# Patellar tilt



## coderguy1939 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been told that there can be a difference between patellar tilt and a subluxed patella.  As an example, patellar tilt can be caused by patellofemoral chondromalacia.  Has anyone else run into this scenario and what codes, aside from chondromalacia, were used?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Jan 28, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> I've been told that there can be a difference between patellar tilt and a subluxed patella.  As an example, patellar tilt can be caused by patellofemoral chondromalacia.  Has anyone else run into this scenario and what codes, aside from chondromalacia, were used?  Thanks.



718.86 and 717.9 are the other options I use depending on how its documented


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been using 719.86 and 717.7.


----------



## mbort (Jan 28, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> I've been using 719.86 and 717.7.



719.86 works too.  I wouldnt use 717.7 because thats chondromalacia


----------

